
Facebook isn’t happy about Apple’s upcoming ad tracking restrictions - theBashShell
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/27/facebook-vs-apple-ad-tracking/
======
amrrs
Related
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24291152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24291152)

